# Stag antlers



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Is Dexter old enough for these & if so which size - the toy or the small size ?


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't think I gave Bertie one of these until he had all of his adult teeth but that's not to say you can't give them to puppies, I'm sure someone will be able to advise.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I'm sure Lolly was quite young when I first gave her a stag antler but I can't remember how old exactly. This is where I got hers from - there's a contact number and email address. Why don't you give them a call
http://www.puredog.co.uk/


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi yes Dexter is old enough for these bars. Thery are brill for young puppies as nothing gets broken off and they are durable (pretty much indestructable) and excellent for teething puppies to take their frustrations on 
I would go for the small.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

We've had one since we got Saffi home but she hadn't really taken to it. We tried soaking it overnight - that didn't work. We tried dipping the end in honey - that didn't work. But then she hasn't started chewing or nipping yet...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Turi you could try roughing up the end, I filed Weller's on our patio  and then smeared some butter on the roughened end. He too needed help to get started


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

the ones that I get here are sawn in half....so the marrow or whatever the inside is, is exposed.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Gisgo (now 16 weeks) has had one for a few weeks. At first he was not very interested but he likes it much more now. It has roughened up a bit and the "outside layer" has worn away in places which seemed to make it more attractive too him. So if dexter does not like it to start with then I recommend trying to file it or scrape away some of the darker outside bit. Money well spent.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Turi you could try roughing up the end, I filed Weller's on our patio  and then smeared some butter on the roughened end. He too needed help to get started


Brilliant - will try that Karen . Thank you.


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Maisie has one of these and loves it. Does anyone know if they are safe to leave with her for a couple of hours while I am out? Thanks


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

mrsmac said:


> Maisie has one of these and loves it. Does anyone know if they are safe to leave with her for a couple of hours while I am out? Thanks


She should be fine with it - I leave Arthur with his when I have to nip out and he is in his crate.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Stagbars reviewed here:

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/02/07/tasty-natural-treats-review/

also more treat ideas here: 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/01/07/my-cockapoos-enjoy-bulls-pizzles/

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/03/17/empty-hooves/


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I've given Olive one since she was 8 weeks, but she has no interest in it. She'll chew it for a few seconds if i hold it, but then she stops. Her favourite things to chew are pig ear strips and bull "parts". I can't remember what they are called at the pet store, but they are the private parts of a bull and that makes me giggle!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Stag bar ordered & also picked up some Good Dog Beef Jerky in Sainsburys.

I've heard about the bull 'parts' !! Cesar Millan uses them alot !


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Dexter is in love with his stag bar 
It was instant attraction - more so than any toy to date. I am sooooo pleased. Maybe I'll get things done around the house now !!!


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Millie has had a stag bar from 8 weeks they were Coco's so she helped herself. They chew them in the evening mainly but seemed to only want the one that the other is chewing on


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Stag bars are great - once they manage to break into them. We've only had success with one and it got him brilliantly through teething. However, he won't touch the other two I've bought recently, so I think I'll try breaking into it a bit more.


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi, I ordered Lottie a stag bar after reading this thread. It arrived today and she loves it.


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bo has had one for a couple of weeks but she doesn't really bother with it. Maybe she will like it more when she's older. She loves pigs ears more than anything.


----------

